# Wolf Creek Warning....



## DRomine

So...maybe....
don't drink, or get high at a ski resort. In an effort to sound cheesy, with a little powder, a bluebird day, and some buddies...it seems a little augmentation may be a little overboard. wait until you're old enough, grow up a bit, and perhaps stop endangering those around you both on the slopes and on the road. I'm no expert but I would think a little less hassle, preventing a bill of $175, and a clear mind might be just the change once in a while.


----------



## wsmckinney

Kelly..... You rock. Thanks for heads up. DRomine.............. isn't it past you bed time?


----------



## FastFXR

Thanks for sharing....and Dramamine, ease up on the preaching.


----------



## mulex

DRomine said:


> So...maybe....
> don't drink, or get high at a ski resort. In an effort to sound cheesy, with a little powder, a bluebird day, and some buddies...it seems a little augmentation may be a little overboard. wait until you're old enough, grow up a bit, and perhaps stop endangering those around you both on the slopes and on the road. I'm no expert but I would think a little less hassle, preventing a bill of $175, and a clear mind might be just the change once in a while.


Awesome first post!


----------



## stuntsheriff

dromine why don't you just stay home and mind your own damn business. paul revere,kelly.


----------



## Phillips

DRomine said:


> So...maybe....
> don't drink, or get high at a ski resort. In an effort to sound cheesy, with a little powder, a bluebird day, and some buddies...it seems a little augmentation may be a little overboard. wait until you're old enough, grow up a bit, and perhaps stop endangering those around you both on the slopes and on the road. I'm no expert but I would think a little less hassle, preventing a bill of $175, and a clear mind might be just the change once in a while.


DRomine. . . Free your mind, your ass will follow.


----------



## mdignan

DRomine said:


> So...maybe....
> don't drink, or get high at a ski resort. In an effort to sound cheesy, with a little powder, a bluebird day, and some buddies...it seems a little augmentation may be a little overboard. wait until you're old enough, grow up a bit, and perhaps stop endangering those around you both on the slopes and on the road. I'm no expert but I would think a little less hassle, preventing a bill of $175, and a clear mind might be just the change once in a while.


Get off my lawn!!!! :smile: :smile:


----------



## goldcamp

Damn, that sucks. What is the forest service doing in law enforcement thats completely unrelated to forest management? I've been having take out and apres ski parking lot parties for the last 15 years and have never been hassled. Guess I have just been lucky.


----------



## LSB

I'm pretty sure that regular FS employees can only write tickets for infractions that directly affect the forest like littering, cutting green wood, driving on closed roads, unattended fires etc. So unless the ranger is a Forest Service LEO (Law Enforcement Officer) they should have no business with with you. This might be a moot point because they probably wouldn't hassle you unless they are a LEO. Maybe ask for their badge to make sure it says LEO on it. Also you can tell a LEO because they carry guns, the regular rangers don't. I'll double check tonight and let you know.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

LSB said:


> I'm pretty sure that regular FS employees can only write tickets for infractions that directly affect the forest like littering, cutting green wood, driving on closed roads, unattended fires etc. So unless the ranger is a Forest Service LEO (Law Enforcement Officer) they should have no business with with you. This might be a moot point because they probably wouldn't hassle you unless they are a LEO. Maybe ask for their badge to make sure it says LEO on it. Also you can tell a LEO because they carry guns, the regular rangers don't. I'll double check tonight and let you know.


Truth, most "rangers" are not LEO and have zero rights to take anything away from you. I found this out long ago when I camped next to some non-LEO forest rangers who could do nothing to stop the drunken kegger going on until the wee hours of the morning in a primitive camping area.


----------



## ChasetheWater

They probably smoked it. I think you got the ol' switcheroo.


----------



## Eagle Mapper

DRomine said:


> So...maybe....
> don't drink, or get high at a ski resort. In an effort to sound cheesy, with a little powder, a bluebird day, and some buddies...it seems a little augmentation may be a little overboard. wait until you're old enough, grow up a bit, and perhaps stop endangering those around you both on the slopes and on the road. I'm no expert but I would think a little less hassle, preventing a bill of $175, and a clear mind might be just the change once in a while.


 Please step off your soap box and STFU!!


----------



## Fuzzy

mulex said:


> Awesome first post!


Agreed keep this comedy going!


----------



## Rich

Why Wolf Creek? Hardly the only ski area where people partake.

My guess is other areas the parking lot is not forest service ground.

And shouldn't Obama say he would leave Colorado alone and respect our voters?


----------



## DRomine

Golly! you young people are fun! Gosh!


----------



## soylent green

DRomine said:


> Golly! you young people are fun! Gosh!


You better go now or you'll miss Matlock.


----------



## LSB

*OK, yall ready for this?*

The official word from a "USGS NF GS11 Rec Staff" (that means shes a Gubment official)
is.... Wait for it....
A regular FS employee can ticket you for holding weed. 
BUT
It would not be a ticket for possession of a controlled substance.
It would be a ticket for introducing invasive weeds into the forest.
Thats right..
Your skunky pot is considered a nonnative weed and therefore you are in violation just like a horse packer with non certified weed free hay.
The ticket would be around 75$. 
But for what it's worth, she said that is a ticket she herself would not write.
My guess is that this particular FS Ski Ranger is just an Ahole who likes to act important.


----------



## kevdog

I was sucking down a beer in the parking lot of WC yesterday...


----------



## treehugger

Remember these three things anytime you have to deal with a cop or LEO. Your rights do not change just because you are on public land, such as a ski area parking lot, put in, road etc.

1) I do not consent to searches.

2) Am i being charged with anything?

3) Am I free to go?

Always be polite, or you risk being charged with resisting harrassment. But knowing you rights is always a good thing. Unless they have something to charge you with then talking with them is voluntary. Therefore you should be free to go. So repeat step 2 and 3 until they realize that you are aware of your rights and will not be bullied. If they have to ask to search you then they do not have any charges and they are fishing. But if they search you without any probable cause then it is an illegal search and seizure and with a bloodsucking lawyer you can get the charges dismissed. If you consent to a search you are screwed. 

I have used these steps on a few gungho fort collins cops who were bored and looking to go fishing. Once it was a tail light and once it was my brights on during the day. Both times they tried to get me to consent to a search. They will keep asking, so just keep politly reciting steps 2 and 3 as well as 1 everytime they ask to search yourself or your vehicle. Also despite Amend 64 possesion is still a federal offense. So it can be up to the Forest Circus LEO whether to charge you with possesion in CO or WA. 

Check out flexyourrights.org videos on you tube. Fore more info and some great acting.....


----------



## LSB

This thread and all the old fart posts in the GC Safety Kayakers thread inspired me to change my avatar and signature. 
I'm gonna miss Lewis and Bobby but I do love Matt Foley.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

LSB said:


> This thread and all the old fart posts in the GC Safety Kayakers thread inspired me to change my avatar and signature.
> I'm gonna miss Lewis and Bobby but I do love Matt Foley.


"Well you can live in a van down by the river when you're LIVING IN A VAN, DOWN BY THE RIVER!!!" LOL and RIP Chris Farley, I miss his humor.


----------



## g.soutiere

treehugger said:


> Remember these three things anytime you have to deal with a cop or LEO. Your rights do not change just because you are on public land, such as a ski area parking lot, put in, road etc.
> 
> 1) I do not consent to searches.
> 
> 2) Am i being charged with anything?
> 
> 3) Am I free to go?


Another question to ask is am "I being detained?" if they say no than you are free to go. they can't keep you there unless you are being detained. (my sister is a public defender! she made sure I knew my rights, and the percise wording to use.)


----------



## BilloutWest

Jensjustduckie said:


> Truth, most "rangers" are not LEO and have zero rights to take anything away from you. I found this out long ago when I camped next to some non-LEO forest rangers who could do nothing to stop the drunken kegger going on until the wee hours of the morning in a primitive camping area.


I'm retired FS. 40 fire seasons and change.
I never handed out a ticket to anyone. 
Outside of LEO's I recall only a few specialized areas of non-LEO's issuing tickets. This would be employees who had some training and we're ticketing within responsibility. A guy in the woodcutting program ticketing there or a trails type ticketing snowmobilers sneaking into the wilderness. That sort of stuff.

What I did do was a few times I called for an LEO.
Three times that resulted in illegal woodcutting tickets. (I'm guessing that 60-80 times I just talked with folks and pointed them in the right direction.) 
I had an LEO thank me later for one of those three as they caught that guy again later cutting down big Ponderosa Snags and burning the stumps in winter to try and hide his deeds. The fact that he had priors, if you will, made it so the judge could give him a more meaningful sentence.
On a small man caused fire just inside a wilderness I recovered a couple quart water containers worth of drug stuff plus a gallon or so of general garbage. Packed it out and offered it to the LEO's, but they weren't interested. I think they saw a lot of paperwork leading nowhere. I wanted the guy starting the fire nailed but understood the chances for success were very low. The fire costs were extremely small. Had this been a big fire .........

= = = = = = = =

Trivia:
There is one Ranger per district. There are typically 3 -5 districts per a National Forest.
There can be a few positions with a somewhat colloquial label like Trail Ranger but for the most part everyone in green pants isn't a Ranger Rick. On the East Coast the Ranger position is more powerful with many being politically connected and on a first name basis with Congressmen. West Coast go to the Forest Supervisor level for that comparable power.
I retired well below being a *Ranger*.

- - - - - - - -

I don't recall every feeling the need to or having the ability as a FS employee to take something from the public. Though I sure wished they'd pick up their litter and take fire seriously.


----------



## BilloutWest

Sorry I can't provide exact info but chatting with a LEO wannabe a year ago he told a story about tricking a guy who he had just seen throw a beer can while on a quad. In a pleasant conversation he got the guy, who presented as buzzed, to admit that he had some medical marijuana in camp but that was OK because he had his card. 
He got the guy to show him his card and then ticketed him while explaining that those cards have no bearing on Federal Lands.
(This was from a couple years back.)

Then the FS friend told me that those rules don't apply any more as they had received direction to stay away from that legal conflict.

I'm kind of surprised by the OP of what happened in the Colorado ski parking lot.

Then again I've been retired 4 years and never was Law Enforcement. So take this post with a big grain of salt.


----------



## LSB

Jensjustduckie said:


> "Well you can live in a van down by the river when you're LIVING IN A VAN, DOWN BY THE RIVER!!!" LOL and RIP Chris Farley, I miss his humor.


Agreed ...


----------



## yetigonecrazy

Rich said:


> Why Wolf Creek? Hardly the only ski area where people partake.
> 
> My guess is other areas the parking lot is not forest service ground.
> 
> And shouldn't Obama say he would leave Colorado alone and respect our voters?


It's not Obama, so please don't bring him into this.

Basically it's three or four guys in the local branch headquarters that are the reason for it. they are older guys from a different time and basically make it their job to be hardasses on people smoking weed. its all silly and completely based on their own judgements and views, and has nothing to do with any sort of official USFS program. I have a buddy who works in the same building and knows these guys well. He smokes weed, rides WC all season, and often tries to convince them to ease up on their attitudes, but its not going to change until those guys are out.

They were getting kind of out of hand at CB for a couple of seasons but the fanatical push seems to have abated recently..... I've never had a problem at Monarch, ever.

And I for one personally find myself riding better after I have, ahem, indulged.


----------



## BilloutWest

yetigonecrazy said:


> It's not Obama, so please don't bring him into this.
> 
> Basically it's three or four guys in the local branch headquarters that are the reason for it. they are older guys from a different time and basically make it their job to be hardasses on people smoking weed. its all silly and completely based on their own judgements and views, and has nothing to do with any sort of official USFS program. I have a buddy who works in the same building and knows these guys well. He smokes weed, rides WC all season, and often tries to convince them to ease up on their attitudes, but its not going to change until those guys are out.
> 
> They were getting kind of out of hand at CB for a couple of seasons but the fanatical push seems to have abated recently..... I've never had a problem at Monarch, ever.
> 
> And I for one personally find myself riding better after I have, ahem, indulged.


How the two different organizations work.
The Forest Service.
The Forest Service Law Enforcement.

Several years back a FS Ranger in California instructed the LEO's that worked under him to do something illegal against an employee(s). I think this was a whistleblower thing as I recall. Don't quote me.
A full scale investigation ensued and a couple folks retired early. The usual.
- - - - -

The real outcome was that the FS cops, LEO's, that you see in a FS Officer uniform were moved out of local FS control by a judge. They became part of what is called a stovepipe organization where they do not work for the Ranger any more.
{Officially. Old school and co-operatoring types often still see themselves as regular FS.}
My point is that the local Ranger has no supervisory control over the LEO world.

To a degree, one might want to back off on the USFS in addition to Obama. I can assure you there will be a quorum of folks in the local FS shops that don't like this ski resort stuff, whether they use or don't.


----------



## moetown

*Video of "What to do when the Po Po is overstretching the bounds"*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=127946787384326

Whoa there Po Po! Not so fast


----------



## BilloutWest

*Not to encourage any paranoia, but*

Time:



> Eight former Drug Enforcement Administration chiefs say the federal government needs to act now or it might lose the chance to nullify Colorado and Washington’s laws legalizing recreational marijuana use.
> 
> The statement came on the same day a United Nations-based drug agency urged the U. S. government to challenge those laws, saying they violate international drug treaties.
> 
> ........


Ex-DEA Heads: Feds Should Nullify State Pot Laws | TIME.com

Normally, the states rights guys, (right wingers), are against the FEDS moving in on most anything.

Sleep well.


----------



## LSB

BilloutWest said:


> Normally, the states rights guys, (right wingers), are against the FEDS moving in on most anything.
> Sleep well.


Hurrumph...
In MT right now they are trying to pass legislation that would ban local cops from arresting people because they have assault rifles (or confiscating or whatever). 
Just in case the fed ban get done.


----------



## lmyers

Just so everyone is aware, the FS leo's were doing this at Monarch last weekend too... just keep it discreet and you won't have a problem (you should do that anyway where there are children and families around).


----------



## Ben.B

DRomine said:


> So...maybe....
> don't drink, or get high at a ski resort. In an effort to sound cheesy, with a little powder, a bluebird day, and some buddies...it seems a little augmentation may be a little overboard. wait until you're old enough, grow up a bit, and perhaps stop endangering those around you both on the slopes and on the road. I'm no expert but I would think a little less hassle, preventing a bill of $175, and a clear mind might be just the change once in a while.


I'd like to take my one post a year opportunity to say that you are a giant douche. Grow up a bit? for having a little bit of weed in the car? I'm sorry, but who the F*ck are you?


----------



## BarryDingle

DRomine said:


> So...maybe....
> perhaps stop endangering those around you both on the slopes and on the road. .


This was just really funny and ironic to me today. On Friday I watched my brother and a friend(boarders,who were both a bit stoned) get taken out on the hill,by a clearly sober,wealthy older skier. The guy even admitted it. 

You're crazy if you think all stoners are wreckless,dangerous hazards. Dusty old farts are way worse! lolz


----------

